# The Strange Magic of: The Undisputed Truth



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The thread on the influence of classical music on pop triggered my somewhat unrelated reference to The Undisputed Truth and their early 1970s pop classic _Smiling Faces Sometimes_, a song I dearly love for its sinuous, ominous sound (love that bass line!) and its equally ominous yet sly lyrics. So I revisited the song on YouTube and, to my joy, found a live concert version (probably part of a retrospective) that brings the original version back to life in keeping with the spirit of the past Strange Magic selections. Here it is:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Good stuff - for the first to or three years the Norman Whitfield/Barrett Strong team wrote songs which both the UT (then a singing trio) and the Temptations recorded but the Temptations were always given higher priority by both Whitfield and Motown, which was a pity. They gained more of an identity c. 1974 when they expanded the line-up (they seemed to be a particularly flamboyantly-dressed live act in the manner of Funkadelic/Parliament) and recorded some good funky material such as _UFO's_ and _Spaced Out_ but I can't say I'm overly fond of their later disco material.

_The Essential Collection_ covers most bases - have you got it, SM?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

No I don't, EG. I'll have to dig further into their oeuvre, and thanks for the lead.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I like many bands/songs from this period, like this, and The Dramatics, The O'Jays (I Love Music), Chi-Lites, The Spinners, not all their songs but some are indispensable. You're right, they are much more classical music that most of pop/rock, like The Spinners - Could It Be I'm Falling In Love (1973) almost sounds like ELP could have done a cover of it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For regenmusic: I share your enthusiasm for The Spinners--many great songs! Per your suggestion, here is _Could It Be I'm Falling in Love_...... Maybe we'll convert this to a Spinners thread.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't mind if I do 





The Spinners - It's A Shame


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Spinners - I'll Be Around


----------

